# [SOLVED] Basic battery/navigation unit question (noob)



## Seneca-737 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok here's my quick problem, I'm sure it's a very basic and quick answer but I'm terrible with electrical stuff.

So I bought a Kenwood DNX521DAB navigation/DVD/head unit for my 2010 VW Golf gti. It's supposed to be pretty much made for my car. 
I've been reading up on all the specs and I realised that the voltage of the new head unit is 14.4 volts (10.5v~16v allowable)
And my car has a 12 volt battery. I realise that the alternator will most likely produce more than that but do I need any extra equipment to have this unit fitted?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Basic battery/navigation unit question (noob)*

Of course it will work.


----------

